# ADGA National show-Only three weeks away!!!!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG I can't believe it's only three weeks away!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: I just can't wait!!!!!! Any TGS members going?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish!! 

I also wish they would televise it :-(

Good luck!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Or atleast put it online!! Have fun Riley! and dont forget the PICS!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Did you get any pics?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lauren, she didn't go yet.... she is going in three weeks....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! Yeah but I will get pics though 
I agree, they should stream it like they do at the horse shows!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah! It would be SO cool! I would sit and watch it! LOL! Then my mom would really think I lost it! LOL!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL! :ROFL:
You can watch the miniature horse Nationals online though


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh really!??! That I will do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, you can watch me/my mom show


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool! You'll have to tell me what classes and times! (and send me the link! I can never find them hehe!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Will do  It's in Sep sometime


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

cool! I can't wait!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like it'll be streaming live!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:wahoo: :wahoo: :stars: :dance: :leap:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL! Sorry


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Riley, I'll be in Parker for some training half the week…gonna try to make it Monday or Tuesday evening... do you know how late into the evening the show will go?


----------

